# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Επείγον! Ζητείται παραμάνα κοντά σε Ολυμπιακό Χωριό

## vasilis.a

ενας γειτονας ενος συγγενη μου μενει ολυμπιακο χωριο.εχει ενα ζευγαρι καναρα-καρδερινα.εκανε 2-3 φωλιες φετος και δεν ταιζει τα μικρα.πριν λιγο ενημερωθηκα οτι χτες βγηκε το 1ο μικρο και μενουν αλλα 3 αυγα.παλι η καναρα δεν ταιζει.δεν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα ταισματος απο τον εχοντα.υπαρχει καποιος να εχει παραμανα που να δεχτει τα αυγα και το μικρο??

----------

